# Will the Roamio series get more apps/updates?



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm coming from the tivoHD series and I think in the 4 years I owned it, absolutely nothing changed. But I think technology also changed around it. We are so App-centric now, I just made up that word! So do you guys think Tivo will be more generous? For example, just to get Hulu Plus, you had to upgrade to the premiere which was ridiculous. I would be really upset if they add Amazon Prime down the line, and it'll be only for the Series 6 or something. 

I actually don't know what I'm asking. LOL! Basically, the way the Roamio software/interface is built, is it more app friendly? Easier for Tivo to add new content and allow us to update? Were they just simply stingy with the tivoHD, or was it a matter of impossible programming that they couldn't allow us to update and get new apps?


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

The Roamio will be getting plenty of new apps. Whether they actually add any benefit has yet to be seen.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-11/tivo-opera-tv/


----------

